
The UK and EU want to force Bitcoin users to reveal their identities - djsumdog
http://uk.businessinsider.com/anti-money-laundering-cryptocurrencies-regulation-eu-uk-identity-2017-12
======
sparkie
Can guarantee already that they will write/word the new legislation so badly
that they could apply to almost anything.

In my tax return I'll have to declare that my avatar, "sparkie", holds
3,000,000 gil and several gold ingots on FFXIV. This will be classed as an
asset as there exists exchanges (Chinese sweatshops) which exchange gil for
EUR/GBP.

